# A letter to heaven



## Ece (Aug 3, 2012)

I remember the day when you first came to our house. It made me really upset when I heard your story. You had been badly behaved by the people who had had you before us. You were a scared little puppy. But now we had found each other, I promised to make you forget everything you had gone through.

During your 9 years with us, we had so much fun together. I cared about you more than any person in my life. And you brought me such love and joy.

There were the days you got sick; even the smallest things were enough to make me scared of losing you. I always hated summers. You suffered from that stupid dermatitis every summer. I was so relieved that the summer was about to pass. How could I have known that you'd never see the winter.

The day you refused your food for the first time, I knew something was terribly wrong. Then the other day I found myself at the hospital praying to God to not take away you from me. You were such an angel that everybody loved you at the hospital. I'll never forget the moment the doctor came in and said you had leukemia. One moment that changed everything forever.

I had tried to protect you from everything since the first day you came. But no matter what I did, I couldn't save you this time. I'm sorry baby. I'm sorry I couldn't save you from suffering.

We had 9 wonderful years together. Thank you for those beautiful years you gave to me. I know I'll never have such an innocent creature like you in my life again. And noone will ever love me unconditionally like you did. I couldn't change a single thing since you've gone. Your bed is still in the same place and your toys; as if you would come back one day. 

I still haven't stopped saying good morning to you when I wake up, and wishing you good night before I go to sleep; although I know you can't hear me anymore.

If you were here now and saw me crying, I know you'd bring all your toys and try every trick to make me happy.

Amy, how I wish you were here... 

It's been two months since you've gone. I miss you so much today and every day. I miss those happy times we shared. I was so blessed to have you in my life. Everything feels empty without you, I'm so lonely. 

But I know you are running on the clouds now, enjoying your time as you once did. And I know we will be together again someday when we meet at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.

Yes, indeed, at the Bridge.



Max


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Amy. You will see her again one day. For now, she is running and playing at the bridge with all of our beloved goldens.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Amy will wait patiently at the bridge and watch over you as you try and carry on your life without her, but she will always ne in the safest place of all - in your heart

Sleep softly Amy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I loved your letter, I can feel your love through each word...so sorry for your loss!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very beautiful, I'm so sorry for your loss of Amy.

She was a beautiful girl, I can tell from your words how much you loved her and what she meant to you. 
My thoguhts are with you during this sad and difficult time. 

I believe that we'll one day see our Bridge Babies, in the meantime, I feel they are with us every step of the way. 

Godspeed Amy


----------



## Tundra (Oct 22, 2013)

I feel your pain. We had to say goodbye to our boy of almost 15yrs 2 weeks ago.
I had to walk away from the computer a few time before i was able to finish reading your post. Thank you for sharing and i am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

What a beautiful letter, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your girl Amy. A very special soul mate. So sorry for your loss..


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a very sweet tribute to your Amy. May she live on forever in your heart.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is a beautiful letter. I do think your angel hears you talking to her.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Amy. It sounds like she was such a special girl. She will live on in your heart and memories forever.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Such a beautiful letter. I am so sorry for your loss. Amy will live in your heart forever!!


----------



## Ece (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone for such kind words. She had and will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Ece (Aug 3, 2012)

Tundra said:


> I feel your pain. We had to say goodbye to our boy of almost 15yrs 2 weeks ago.
> I had to walk away from the computer a few time before i was able to finish reading your post. Thank you for sharing and i am very sorry for your loss.


so sorry for your loss. I'm sure they are both playing together at the bridge and waiting for us until we can be there with them. They will always be missed and forever remembered.


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

What a lovely letter and tribute. She was a lucky girl indeed, to have found such a loving forever home. <3


----------

